# NTFS и Gentoo (solved)

## dish

Здравствуйте! Я столкнулся со следующей проблемой: мой жесткий диск, подключаемый через USB в файловой системе NTFS. Из под линукса я нке могу на него писать, хотя в ядре стоит поддержка записи на NTFS-разделы. Помогите пожалуйста.Last edited by dish on Wed Mar 30, 2005 9:54 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## rusxakep

Можно ТОЛЬКО перезаписывать старые файлы - новые создавать и удалять нельзя.

----------

## dish

У меня на этом харде в частности лежит музыка. Я не могу поменять ее id3-тэги. Может я чего монтирую неправльно? А создавать новые файлы, по-моему, все-таки можно.

----------

## rusxakep

незнаю - по документации - ссылку не приведу, нельзя там создавать новые файлы.

кидай /etc/fstab, посмотрим как ты ее монтируешь... В ядре точно включил опцию записи на NTFS?

----------

## dish

/dev/sda1		/mnt/storage	ntfs		noauto,noatime		0 2

Опцию включил абсолютно точно! Сейчас проверил

----------

## rusxakep

/dev/sda1 /mnt/storage ntfs noauto,noatime,rw 0 2

попробуй так

P.S: в dmesg обычно пишется в каком режиме подключен NTFS модуль.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## dish

Не помогло  :Sad: ((

----------

## viy

Что ядро говорит на тему NTFS? В dmesg.

----------

## dish

NTFS-fs error (device sda1): ntfs_ucstonls(): Unicode name contains characters that cannot be converted to character set default.

----------

## ZmiyGorinich

Попробуй: /dev/sda1 /mnt/storage ntfs noauto,noatime,rw,utf8 0 2

У тебя локаль какая стоит? У меня система в UTF8 и все нормально пишеться

----------

## ctull

 *dish wrote:*   

> Здравствуйте! Я столкнулся со следующей проблемой: мой жесткий диск, подключаемый через USB в файловой системе NTFS. Из под линукса я нке могу на него писать, хотя в ядре стоит поддержка записи на NTFS-разделы. Помогите пожалуйста.

 

сделай в оффтопике полную проверку диска, а затем пытайся, но никто не советует (даже FAQи) заниматься записью на NTFS, ибо раздел в скором времени дохнет.

да, и может не писаться также из-за того, что в fstab кодировка должна быть utf8 :)

----------

## dish

Локаль у меня koi-8.

----------

## ZmiyGorinich

Когда просто монтируешь русские имена видишь?

----------

## sovchik

добавь  к параметрам umask=000 - наверное у тебя прав не хватает.

плюс, ведро какое? нужно 2.6.xx, так как на 2.4.хх все не очень приятно

----------

## dish

Когда я стал монтировать его с utf8, dmesg стал выдавать следующее:

NTFS-fs error (device sda1): ntfs_check_logfile(): The two restart pages in $LogFile do not match.

NTFS-fs error (device sda1): load_system_files(): Failed to load $LogFile.  Mounting read-only.  Mount in Windows.

----------

## WI

 *dish wrote:*   

> Когда я стал монтировать его с utf8, dmesg стал выдавать следующее:
> 
> NTFS-fs error (device sda1): ntfs_check_logfile(): The two restart pages in $LogFile do not match.
> 
> NTFS-fs error (device sda1): load_system_files(): Failed to load $LogFile.  Mounting read-only.  Mount in Windows.

 

Ужель такая необходимость иметь переносной диск под NTFS? Куда уж проще "родной" фат. C чтением проблем не было и под 2.4, чем часто пользовался для выдирания файлов с нтфсных дисков на павших машинах.  Запись пробовал в качесте эксперимента на 2.6.9. Как ни странно таких глюков не было. Правда  минут через 40  диск упал  :Sad:  . ИМХО сыровато для сербьезного пользования.

----------

## dish

Объем харда 80 гигов, а файлы на нем бывают по 3-4 гига. Если бы его не надо было под виндами читать, я бы его в рейзер какой-нибудь загнал и все ок. Фат немного глючит с большими файлами  :Sad: 

----------

## dish

Вместо русских букв вижу там непонятные значки. Может быть, я в кернеле не так nls указал?

----------

## rusxakep

BTW: Есть читалка reiserfs под Windows

----------

## dish

Спасибо всем! Я переконвертировал в фат половину харда и доволен. А ставить читалку рейзерфс на каждую машину -- ИМХО изврат. Тем более что я часто подключаю к новым компам этот хард.

----------

## Nominus

Про captive видимо никто не слышал  :Smile: 

----------

